# General > Politics >  It's all going so well, isn't it?

## Corky Smeek

Three articles from the BBC over the last couple of days illustrating just how badly the Brexit Deal is going with respect to N. Ireland.

1. Brexit: NI Protocol 'obstructs free movement of military'

2. Brexit: Lough Neagh eels can't be sold in Britain

3. Brexit: EU introduces controls on vaccines to NI

What an absolute, complete and utter shambles. It would be laughable were it not so serious.

----------


## The Horseman

Didn't I read somewhere that Scotland wanted to leave The Union.......even if Brexit didn't happen!
And didn't The EU say they were not keen on Scotland joining them!
And didn't I read Boris is on his way to see you!........

----------


## Corky Smeek

Yes.
No.
He did - and breached lockdown rules in the process.

----------


## The Horseman

> Yes.
> No.
> He did - and breached lockdown rules in the process.


My best wishes...and good luck.

----------


## Fulmar

He is the Prime Minister at present of the whole of the UK and he is entitled to come up to Scotland as such. I can hardly imagine the uproar if NS had been told she was not welcome in England and to me, her response to the PM's brief visit was point scoring at its worst and does her and her cause no good whatsoever. If she is concerned she had better report him to the police and see if she can get him fined but in the meantime I think she should grow up and shut up on that particular subject.
On another topic, I wanted to remain in Europe but I'd be totally false if I said I would be glad to still be a member of the EU right now. I believe in giving credit where it is due (and it is the only credit that I am prepared to give) but the Westminster government did well in investing in vaccines and putting in orders for very many doses of vaccines that they did not even know at the time would work and the roll out of vaccination is going well throughout the whole UK. The response of Brussels falls far short and their recent actions shambolic and the whole world knows it in spite of what gloss that they and others might wish to put onto it.

----------


## Corky Smeek

Wow Fulmar, that needs a response.

No-one is disputing Johnson's right to visit Scotland. The problems with his visit are that, firstly he chose to do so for blatantly political reasons. He even (or at least his spin doctors) said as much himself when he havered about how much the Union has helped Scotland during the pandemic and how he thought independence was an irrelevance. Secondly, his visit did not fall into the category of "essential travel" under any definition currently in place governing the movement of people during the Covid crisis. He did nothing for his credibility by breaking the rules he is insisting everyone else follows.  

I really do think you saying Sturgeon was political point scoring is curious. What the hell was Johnson doing if it wasn't exactly that? Fortunately, Johnson's scoring record is appalling and his visit achieved nothing he hoped it would. Furthermore, I really don't think NS would even contemplate a visit to England at the moment. She knows it would be against the rules and is savvy enough to realise the press would savage her for doing it despite them not doing the same with BJ. In any case, I know she has already turned down requests to visit various locations in Scotland because she knows it is against the rules.

As to the EU and the vaccine issue I think you should be very wary of any reports from the MSM who are, almost without exception, rabidly anti-EU. They will spin any story they can to suit that agenda. One thing I will say is that Westminster has not done well in investing in vaccines. What they have done in ordering and hoarding many tens of millions of extra doses is deny access to the vaccine to other countries, particularly those in the third world. In attempting to rid themselves of their reputation as incompetent nincompoops they have sought to turn vaccine acquisition and delivery into a race. All of the vaccines so far approved for use in the UK are, essentially, untested at least in comparison to standard vaccine approval protocols. HMG have been pursuing this insane policy for political ends not health or societal ones. By their actions HMG are denying access to millions of people in other countries and in so doing have shown themselves to be utterly heartless. This is a global pandemic yet the UK government is actively pursuing a policy that will lead to the deaths of many thousands of people. And, it is not sufficient to say, who cares about other countries? The entire planet is affected and for us to be stockpiling 3 or 4 times as many doses as we need is utterly immoral. The UK will not be free from Covid until the world is free from it. We need to be acting to ensure every country has sufficient supplies. 

So, in summary, the EU may have been hasty in their actions but the UK will have blood on its hands if we continue with this policy.

----------


## dc1

corky smeek your bias is beyond belief

----------


## Corky Smeek

I am very happy to be biased. Doesn't mean I'm not right though.

The Daily Mail is biased. They too seem happy to be so. Doesn't mean they are not wrong though.

----------


## Fulmar

Well, I wonder now how many of the people of Scotland are going to be clamouring to re-join the EU after an un-elected Brussels has shown itself to be quite capable of taking unilateral action which majorly affected a member state (Ireland) without even consulting that country's parliament. Said action had the un-precedented effect of uniting all the political parties in Northern Ireland (and indeed in the south) in condemnation. I do hope that the SNP are going to hold a referendum on re-joining the EU after Indyref2. So much for being a so-called independent country in the EU!
Your problem Corky is that there will be many in Scotland (and possibly reading this Forum) who think as I do and we all have a vote in May.

----------


## Corky Smeek

> I do hope that the SNP are going to hold a referendum on re-joining the EU after Indyref2.


The implication being that you and all the others who think like you are expecting a Yes vote in IndyRef2. I'll go with that.

Also, if a future independent Scotland votes to stay out, or apply for re-admission to the EU is fine with me. The important thing is that the people of Scotland would have chosen their own future rather than having someone else's choice foisted upon them.

----------


## Fulmar

Yes, as I have said already, I do think as things stand so far as I can tell (as recent polls indicate) that it will be a majority for the SNP although I also think that recent events may have an impact. I do not know by how much (if any) but it is possible and even you might concede that to be the case. It is the policy of the SNP (correct me if I am wrong) to immediately apply to re-join the EU following a future vote for independence from the rest of the UK?

----------


## Corky Smeek

Sorry, I'm not sure what vote you are referring to. In your post yesterday morning you said a referendum "after IndyRef2" which would imply that there had been one; "Yes" had won and Scotland was independent. In that last post you mention recent polls and "a majority for the SNP", which refers to the Holyrood elections later this year. Either way the important point is that the people who live in Scotland get to chose the form of government they want. I don't think that is an unreasonable request. It is after all, the system used throughout much of the world. What is so goddamned awful about us having that same status? Two large constitutional questions lie before us. Should we remain the UK; should we apply to re-join the EU. In Scotland, we don't even have the power to ask the people those questions. We have to ask another country for permission. That is wrong on every level.
I'm sorry, I cannot answer your question on the SNP I am not a member.

----------


## Fulmar

Sorry, yes it is muddled. I meant that I think that the recent poll evidence suggests that there will be a sweeping win for the SNP but it may be that the whole Covid vaccination issue has some effect. It will be interesting to see any new polls. I accept that a majority win for the SNP means that the Indyref2 is going to be 'live' although I also think that some people may vote SNP because they are supportive of the way Nicola Sturgeon has dealt with the pandemic  rather than that they are itching for an immediate Indyref2. I think it is valid to suggest that even with a majority win, the timing of Indyref 2 in the wake of a pandemic is a tricky one and that Scots may be more concerned with all the aspects of the recovery from that, both medical and economic. Recent polls suggest a win in an Indyref 2 (again have there been any since this vaccination debacle?) but I think that if this happens, we should be consulted on whether we do actually want to join the EU. The SNP, it seems to me, in the event of a majority win in May are going to hold Indyref 2 come what may so I'm not too sure what you mean about permissions if they are going to do it anyway.

----------


## Corky Smeek

Ok, that's fine. I understand now. What I meant by "permission" is having to go cap-in-hand to Westminster and ask for a S.30 agreement to hold IndyRef2. That is nothing short of ridiculous. Can you imagine the reaction in the Tory party if the UK had had to ask the EU for permission to hold an EU referendum? Yet, they are resolute in their denial of the settled will of the Scottish people in wanting another Indyref. Their hypocrisy on this issue is nothing short of breathtaking.

So far as I know the SNP have been exploring other (legal) ways to hold an IndyRef that does not involve gaining Westminster's permission. I am not sure what the outcome is/will be. 

When you refer to a "vaccination debacle" I take it you are referring to Westminster's calamitous handling of the issue. I can't really see that having any effect other than bolstering support for independence.

----------


## Fulmar

No, I meant the EU- I'm sure you know that! As far as I'm concerned, the vaccine roll out in the UK is the one thing that is going well. If Scotland at this time had been 'independent' but in the European Union, then we would be watching the remainder of the UK rolling out its vaccination programme while Scotland languished in the EU queue. I know it does not suit you that people like me think that but I'm afraid I do think it and am not likely to change. Also, the UK is committed to rolling out vaccination world wide but with over 100,000 now dead, I for one think that the UK population needs protecting, just like everyone else. The UK government did support the research and did place the orders for the vaccines which every scientist and medic say do work- despite what you implied above. I happen to believe the scientists and medics and have faith in them not the president of France who is trying to quell and divert the discontent amongst his own people by his ill informed pronouncements.

----------


## Corky Smeek

Yes, but your argument is a bit specious if you don't mind me saying. Scotland is not in the EU. Scotland got pulled out of the EU against the will of two-thirds of it's population. You surely cannot be basing your views on independence on a non-existant, hypothetical (if that makes sense) situation. Even if your argument is valid, and let's for the moment agree that it is, why are you concentrating on a negative impact of EU membership?  What about all the positives that are now lost to us; eg, _"If Scotland at this time had been 'independent' but in the European Union"_ our businesses would not have been faced with massively increased bureaucracy and delays. These are putting their very existence under threat and could make many thousands unemployed. Covid will be defeated at some point soon but the damage to UK businesses will last for many, many years.

It is the first duty of a government to protect the best interests of its population. I have no problem with the UK acquiring sufficient vaccine doses for our needs. However, I have a huge problem with them stockpiling vast quantities when third world countries are being denied supplies because the UK is hoovering them all up.

The scientific community is not saying the vaccines work. They are saying that at this early stage in the development and deployment the evidence they have suggests the vaccines are effective. That is not the same as saying definitively that they work. There is simply not enough longitudinal data for any scientist to be that sure. The normal testing protocols for the Covid vaccines have been shortened massively. It is not unusual for vaccine testing to take many years. These ones have been tested for only a few months.  I have faith in the scientists too. It's just a shame Boris Johnson chooses so often to ignore their recommendations in favour of political expediency.

----------


## Fulmar

We have to agree to differ, I think.

----------


## Corky Smeek

The problems are never the fault of the UK, of course!  Come on Mr Jonathan Foreigner. Play the game; fair play, a straight bat and all that!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-56002176

----------


## Fulmar

I guess we are all still waiting for the G and T and the peanuts! Think we're in for a long wait.

----------


## Corky Smeek

Another consequence of Brexit.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-56017419

The (dis)UK economy is largely based upon financial services. Our manufacturing capacity has reduced significantly in recent decades so you would think it would be vital not to do anything rash that could put the financial services sector at risk. Yet here we, are 6 weeks down the line and Amsterdam is ousting London as Europe's premier trading hub. Thanks Brexiteers!

----------


## Fulmar

Yes that was on the BBC news this morning.

----------


## The Horseman

When you guys get your act together, The UK will be successful.

----------


## Corky Smeek

> When ‘you guys’ get your act together, The UK will be successful.


Are you nuts? The (Dis)UK has just cut off its nose to spite its face. Brexit is economic madness and everyone who is being honest about it knows it. This quote from the City A.M. website sums up the mess we are in:-

_"Brexit will have a far greater impact on UK trade than it will on EU  businesses, primarily because the UK relies more heavily on the EU for  its imports and exports than vice versa.
_
_According to a new study by the ifo Center for International  Economics, the UK relied on the EU for 50 per cent of its imports last  year, whereas the EU was the final destination for 47 per cent of all UK  export, making it the UK’s single largest market._ 
_Comparatively, only 4 per cent of all of the EU’s exported goods and  services ended up in the UK last year, while a mere 6 per cent of its  imports came from Britain, according to the ifo findings."._

----------


## Fulmar

Granted but you/we cannot re-run Brexit. It is here whether we like it or not, unless an independent Scotland manages to join the EU in the future.
However, can you please explain to me why (using your own arguments above), that economically, it makes sense for Scotland to be independent given that the vast majority of trade from Scotland is with the rest of the UK and only a small percentage goes directly to the EU or elsewhere? We are beginning to see now what Brexit means with a line between mainland UK and Northern Ireland and shortages of goods in shops due to the ridiculous checks and constraints being imposed. How then is it going to be physically on the border between an Independent Scotland and the rest of the UK if Scotland is back in the EU? I can see that it would be better if Scotland was also out of the EU after Independence as regards trading with the rest of the UK but that, so far as I know, is not what is wanted. These truly are genuine questions that many people are pondering.

----------


## Corky Smeek

So are you saying the following:-

1.  The UK leaves the EU (its biggest market) but its economy will survive.
2.  Scotland leaves the UK (its biggest market) but its economy will collapse.  

And where are you getting the idea that Scotland's trade with the EU is small? Here are a few of quotes from The Fraser of Allander Institute earlier this month - 

_"The figures confirm – once again – that nearly £1 in every £2 worth of international exports from Scotland in 2018 were destined for the EU.", and

"Eight of Scotland’s top ten international export destinations are members of the Single Market."._

_"We (Scotland) export more to the EU bloc than we do to all of North America, the Middle East, Asia, Africa and Australasia combined.".

"If anything, Scotland has become more integrated with the EU in recent years: ..".

_
Business for Scotland also have something to say on the matter:-
_
"Scotland is a leading exporter - exporting over £6000 of goods per head more than the rest of the UK. One of the key benefits of Scotland's membership of the EU is ease of access to the Single Market.".

"Since the UK voted to leave the EU in 2016, Scottish exports to the EU have grown more rapidly than with any other region.".

"...__Scotland’s export growth has been building over time  with international exports growing 44% from 2007 to 2016 – the EU is an  integral part of these international exports.".

_
Please do not fall prey to the relentless negativity of the Unionist  press. They are constantly trying to paint Scotland as an economic  basket case. Please, please, please do some independent research.Quite simply, Scotland's economic prosperity depends far more on our ability to trade as part of the EU bloc than it will do by us being in an increasingly isolated UK.

----------


## The Horseman

Ohhhhh Corky...you and the Unionist Press.
Everything will be ‘FINE’!

----------


## Corky Smeek

Oh Good. I'm relieved to hear it. You've made me feel so much better. I can't think what I was getting so worked up about. Excuse me a minute whilst I just go and put my lifelong beliefs on the back burner. 

Phew, that was a close one. I thought we were all heading, lemming-like, off a cliff but it turns out all we have got to do is have blind faith that there will be a huge trampoline at the bottom and we will bounce back and wonder what all the fuss was about.

----------


## Corky Smeek

Ok, so you don't believe me when I go on about how much of a disaster Brexit is and is going to be.

Please listen to James O'Brien's take on how well Brexit is going.

----------


## The Horseman

Well Corky......It’s getting into a much ‘bigger’ mess now.
By the time they pay all the Lawyers over these latest ‘short comings’,  there will be no money left!
What a mess........
It’s truly shocking!

----------


## Corky Smeek

What are you talking about? Whatever is happening inside a courtroom in Edinburgh has absolutely nothing to do with whether Scotland should be independent or not.

I really do feel you should stop relying upon the BBC World Service and the online version of the Daily Mail for information on what is happening in Scotland.

----------


## The Horseman

I can assure you that ‘the antics’ of Your Leaders, will not enhance your quest.
There are serious allegations of people actually Lying, which does not bode well with supporters and voters.
Trust me on that one.  I worked as an advisor to Gov’t, and it can bring Governments down!

----------


## dozy

M


> I can assure you that the antics of Your Leaders, will not enhance your quest.
> There are serious allegations of people actually Lying, which does not bode well with supporters and voters.
> Trust me on that one.  I worked as an advisor to Govt, and it can bring Governments down!



What happens when you have civil servants that's allegiance is to a party that's not in government . They are happy to breach any or all rules to support their party of choice.  They're  are links in a chain ,that can break or be  easily breached . If this happens are minsters to be held to blame and are opposition minsters right to spread rumours or give false so called evidence . When are ministers respondable for the deliberate falsification or mis-handling of paperwork by staff . 

It it is widely know that Ruth Davidson , A Goldie , Mundle and the police had a meeting that was about A Salmond and how to bring down the SNP . David Cameron  told A Salmond that he had something on him in 2014 ,just look at Salmonds face after that meeting . The unionist media are showing to us all that there is a no holds barred WAR going on .

Can we now have a inquest into the Covid deaths , money stolen and bring Boris Johnson to book . Funny how the unionist are up for inquires that are pointing the finger at the SNP but not at themselves. England is a one party state but Scotland has at least two.

It looking more like a Jimmy Saville style political unionist rant  , it's that " how dare you challenge me ,don't you know who I am"  . Only Unionist ,see everything as a " were are always in the right  . Just look at the Tory,Labour and Lib rants in Hollyrood.  They didn't give a dam about Salmond until a new referendum popped its head up.  Strange how one man is more important than the 130,000  plus innocent people that died of Covid. It's easier to conquer a divided enemy when a referendum is in the wings.

----------


## The Horseman

And ‘Who is causing the Division’?
Douglas Ross stated that ‘The Civil War within the SNP’ is running out of control and could possibly take Scotland down with it.
I doubt very much if Boris has anything to do with that, or will the Non Unionists blame him anyway.
Time to do the Housework within the SNP.

----------


## The Horseman

Corky etal.,
It would appear that for you and friends, the Non Unionists, the ‘Tide is a Turnin’!
Been keeping up to date, and methinks the High Jinkx’ of your Leaders is upsetting the Average Person!
All the money spent on Lawyers fees etc., etc., could be better spent helping the people!

And if anyone has forgotten.....The money spent is the Public’s money!

What say YEE.......

----------


## Shabbychic

> Corky etal.,
> It would appear that for you and friends, the Non Unionists, the Tide is a Turnin!
> Been keeping up to date, and methinks the High Jinkx of your Leaders is upsetting the Average Person!
> All the money spent on Lawyers fees etc., etc., could be better spent helping the people!
> 
> And if anyone has forgotten.....The money spent is the Publics money!
> 
> What say YEE.......



From what I'm seeing, the tide has not fully turned....yet, anyway.


Let's clear up a couple of things, there is no money being spent on lawyers or anything else.....it's an internal investigation being carried out by a committee, made up of MSPs....and the purpose is to find out what went wrong with the initial investigation of claims of misconduct, by 2 women, against AS, and why it took them so long to admit that what they were doing was illegal, resulting in having to pay out such a large amount in legal costs, and who was responsible for this. That's it.


There is unrest in the Yes movement at the moment for several other reasons however. Without going into it too deeply, otherwise I'll be here all night, the problems are......the Hate Crime and Public Order Bill, the Gender Recognition Reform (Scotland) Bill, and the use of female-only shortlists to choose candidates for the 2021 Scottish Parliament elections in 9 areas (including Caithness).


Last but not least, the new inclusive policy of putting disabled and BAME (Black, Asian and Minority Ethnic) candidates on top of the eight SNP regional lists for the forthcoming Scottish Parliament elections. We got the disabled selection up here in Highlands and Islands. The problem is, party members voted on who they wanted on the list, but no matter who got the most votes, a disabled or BAME candidate was selected (by somebody?) to top the list, whether they lived in the region, or were who the members wanted to represent the area or not, and many self-Id as disabled to qualify. There is also anger among many, at how the NEC was allowed to pass this motion, when they were told, by their own legal experts, that it was not quite legal and they would probably lose if challenged in court. They did it anyway.


Now there is some real stuff to get your teeth into, and your wee google engine on high octane.


A wee tip....don't use the Daily Mail or the BBC. Try some bloggers or something.


See ye soon.

----------


## Corky Smeek

I'd just like to add a few other points on this topic.

It is clear that some people are concerned about the direction currently being taken by the SNP. However, for those of us who believe in an independent Scotland the SNP represent the only realistic choice when we get to the ballot box. I'm not a member, nor am I happy with everything they have been doing. And, I certainly have some concerns relating to the points posted by Shabbychic above. But, I will hold my nose and vote SNP. Gaining independence is not going to be achieved if supporters start voting for Unionist parties. The big danger for the SNP is not voters changing sides but independence supporters abstaining. However, once those independence supporters have had time to consider the real consequences of not voting SNP I feel sure a fair number will actually vote for them whilst sporting a clothes peg on their noses.

Secondly, and in relation to the allegation that the "tide is a turnin'" might I recommend Paul Kavanagh's recent blog post entitled, "The Strange Case of the Opinion Poll that wasn't".  It's a fair old read so the following quote might help.

_"But it soon transpired that all was not as it seemed. The figures from  the Comres poll turned out to be unweighted figures, which to simplify  somewhat means that they were figures which had not been put through the  polling company’s normal statistical procedures to ensure that the poll  represented a statistically balanced sample of the population which is  likely to vote. In fact the raw numbers in this poll were identical to  the those in another poll carried out by the same company in February ,  which after being processed for weighting had Yes ahead by 53% to 47%  once undecideds were excluded."
_
Selective reporting by the UK MSM means a negative spin will be put on all issues affecting the SNP / Scottish Government. Another quote from Paul illustrates this perfectly.

"Speaking to the Herald newspaper recently, Alistair Campbell, the former  spin doctor for Tony Blair, said that the saga had exposed the double  standards of the British media, noting that it seemed “less well  disposed to covering in quite such detail, and with quite such force,  scandals involving the UK government in London”. He added that “[his]  complaint with the BBC and other broadcasters is not that they are  inherently biased, but that they are overly influenced by the agenda set  by these politically motivated organisations posing as voices of the  people”, and noted that “If the London media applied the same judgements  and standards to Johnson and his team, as they did to Labour in power,  or are doing to the SNP in Scotland now, I suspect he would have been so  shredded he’d have gone back to writing columns for the Telegraph and  Spectator by now.”

So Horseman, please do not rely on the UK MSM and do as Shabbychic says - "Try some bloggers or something".

----------


## Fulmar

Well, there is only one 'opinion poll' that counts and that is coming up shortly and is called an election. So I guess we all have to wait and see.

----------


## Corky Smeek

> Well, there is only one 'opinion poll' that counts and that is coming up shortly and is called an election. So I guess we all have to wait and see.


And wouldn't it be wonderful, if just for once, the MSM reported fairly and honestly on the election campaign and didn't spend the entire time trying to smear one party in the hope that people won't vote for them. Surely it cannot have escaped your attention that the level of "SNP Bad" coverage in all areas of the MSM has recently been turned up to 11. Might that have something to do with the forthcoming election?

----------


## Fulmar

I'm not responsible for any of it, Corky!
 I would, however, say that it has something to do with a very public fall out between the current FM and the former FM and the utterances of the former FM have nothing to do with any of the media.

----------


## Corky Smeek

> I'm not responsible for any of it, Corky!
>  I would, however, say that it has something to do with a very public fall out between the current FM and the former FM and the utterances of the former FM have nothing to do with any of the media.



Where did you get the idea that I thought you were responsible?

Also, do you really think that the press have not hand-picked the "utterances of the former FM" so as to do maximum damage to the SNP and NS?  It's not what you say that is important in these situations it's how it is interpreted and reported by the MSM. They will do their utmost to interpret any "utterances" in such a way as to maximise the negative impact upon the SNP. And so, what AS has said has everything to do with the media.

----------


## Corky Smeek

Just to illustrate the point about the MSM I spent a couple of minutes on Google trying to find examples of the UK MSM flat-out lying about the Scottish Government. It revealed endless examples one of which was this post by Stuart Campbell - https://wingsoverscotland.com/the-he...-always-a-lie/. It is the perfect illustration of the extent to which newspapers will go to sell copies and to malign the Scottish Government's achievements.

It is also worth remembering that any words and phrases in a newspaper headline which are contained within quotation marks should be treated with great care. They probably derive from a politician/pressure group happy to provide a friendly editor with anti-SG rhetoric. The newspaper knows it will not be sued because the comments are a quote and so don't have to have any facts to back them up. So all you need is to get is a political hack to refer to something as a crisis and bingo, you have another SNP Bad headline.

----------


## Fulmar

Ok so according to you AS never said 'Nicola broke the Ministerial Code'? That is all MSM hogwash is it?

----------


## Corky Smeek

> Ok so according to you AS never said 'Nicola broke the Ministerial Code'? That is all MSM hogwash is it?



What? How could you possibly infer that from anything I said? 

Just for argument's sake I'll do the same sort of reply to your implication.

_OK, so according to you the MSM do not have an anti-SNP agenda and endeavour only to print verifiable facts. That is all seperatist hogwash is it?

_

----------


## Corky Smeek

Another illustration of how things have been going appallingly badly for HMG yet no-one in the MSM seems unduly bothered came over the weekend. Whilst listening to the podcast of the latest edition of The Now Show (BBC Radio 4) I was struck by the content of a piece about Government failings. Heading a long list of calamities was a recent report from MPs on the Public Accounts Committee which stated that HMG's Test and Trace system in England, cost £37 billion and has failed to deliver ANY of its targets. The now Baron Macpherson of Earls Court is a former Permanent Secretary to the Treasury. He described the system as "winning the prize for the most wasteful and inept public spending programme of all time".

Now, £37 billion of public money has been wasted on just this one issue by Boris Johnson's government. That figure is considerably more than the budget given to the Scottish Government to run Scotland for a year. Has there been an outcry about this catastrophic display of incompetence and wastefulness? No, is the answer because the MSM have been far too busy manufacturing lies about the Scottish Government and the SNP as well as working themselves into a lather about Harry and Megan. Just think about it; your taxes (direct and indirect) will probably rise very soon to help pay for the Covid19 response. We are all going to have to pay dearly for HMGs shambolic management of the pandemic despite the fact that they themselves have created the massive fiscal black hole. And, to add insult to injury the Treasury is saying there is not enough money to give nurses in England any more than a 1% pay rise. 

In any normal country there would be calls for heads to roll. There would be inquiries into how such a momentous balls-up could ever have been allowed to happen. But not in the UK where the MSM look the other way and a long list of Tory donating companies benefit from government contracts.

Of course, none of this matters when there is an election in the offing and dirty work needs to be done to damage the SNP's prospects.

----------


## Corky Smeek

Yet more evidence has been emerging about the quite appalling mess HMG have made of Brexit.  The links below all come from just the main page of the Europe news section on the BBC's site. And in case you think I have been saving these up; they are all from today.

UK Exports to the EU - https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-56370690
EU taking legal action against UK over NI - https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-56285874
US concerns over EU/UK tensions over NI - https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-56356033
Border checks delays & lack of preparedness - https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-56361229

----------


## Fulmar

You are very good at deflection!!

----------


## Corky Smeek

> You are very good at deflection!!


Thank you. It's nice to think I'm good at something but what am I deflecting from?

 Nothing, and by that I mean absolutely NOTHING in recent UK history has been so cataclysmically and disastrously mishandled as HMG's Brexit. The second most cataclysmic and disastrous mishandling during the same time frame is HMG's Covid response. To have both happening at once is quite an achievement and one which history will not look kindly upon. 

If you want to see experts in deflection watch any UK government minister giving a press conference in which s/he is trying to defend current government policy. It just so happens that the current SNP internal dispute provides an ideal opportunity to get people to look elsewhere whilst the the bodies get buried ever deeper.

----------


## Bobbyian

Corky you are  right all along,
why would we, Scots who are still living in EU land, want to buy from UK unless you have to   ....  a Jigsaw for my nice from Gibsons  13pounds,+ shipping costs 12 Pounds, + import Vat  8 Pounds   so transport is more expensive than the present.
another example I sent a a small calander by post in Jan to Scotland instead of 3 Pounds  now 12 Pounds.
and just a mention  the Vacine arrangement in the EU  wasn´t well done but all 27 countries asked the Comission to organise. OK they haggled over the price too long, but also the EU exports to outside counties to try and help the world get on ( The UK does not).
just thought i would chatter.

----------


## Corky Smeek

I don't think the full effects of Brexit have been felt yet. I tell you what though! Covid19 will be used by HMG as the excuse for many of the ills that will befall the UK in the coming years including the effects of Brexit.

----------


## Bobbyian

corky you are absolutely right.  I think the crunch will start after they realise that the first phase of corona is over and the money has to be found somewhere.  Europe is slow its not perfect but this can only get better if people work together for a better way of life. thats what Johnson and his croonies dont understand  its me,me,me.

----------


## Corky Smeek

@Bobbyian. Thank you. I think you hit the nail on the head so far as the Tories are concerned. They are utterly shameless in their various deceptions as last week's shenanigans over Nicola Sturgeon showed. Of course, don't forget the endless promises and reassurances made to Scottish fishing communities. Most were abandoned without a second thought when they sacrificed the fishing industry to secure a Brexit deal.

----------


## Bobbyian

Corky,
whats the score on Alex Salmond with his   Alba Party   thats the same as Johnson (me,me,me,) if he really wants independence then he should have backed sturgeon  while the going was in her favour with 53% awhile back instead of disrupting the party.
have a good Easter

----------


## Corky Smeek

It would take far too long to go through everything that has brought us to the current state of affairs. What makes matters more complicated than simply just competing egos and a desire for revenge is the voting system we have for the Scottish parliament. It has been designed to stop any one party securing a majority. Thus, the better a party does in winning constituency seats the worse it will do in being allocated regional seats. On one level at least AS's argument is logical. By only entering candidates for regional seats the Alba Party will not damage the prospects of the SNP winning the bulk of constituency seats. The argument would then be that if the AP can get a sufficient share of the regional vote they will be allocated seats and so will add to the size of the pro-independence group of MSPs.

The whole issue is far more complicated than that, of course and I confess I don't know how it is all going to play out.

----------


## Bobbyian

Corky  Thanks for the info

----------

